# Assassin - SnPs arrived !!!!



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Here they are !!! A few packets and saved a packet $5.50 each from the manufacturers in the US inc postage. Bargain !!!

Bring on the kIngs !!!!


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Link? Only one I could find was for South Africa and only had limited types.

Thanks
Rob.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.bassassassin.com/

8)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

My order came the other day. And I ordered after you posted. Ordered a range as I found the shads worked well last year. Included a couple of pkts of the "blurps", which is their response to gulps (pkt contains liquid) and the atomic guzzlerz. Claim is that they don't dry out or go off. Will test soon on the local reef


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Good company to deal with I thought - used to over seas orders - quick and cheap. They also put a disclaimer in my parcel for customs about the chemical contents of the plastics. Which shads did you get - colours etc :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.bassassassin.com/p/-Salt-%26 ... /CSA35336/

I just saw these and remembered last year when the kings at Cloey were feeding on 'eyes' - these might do the job - small and in SnP. Also big enough to get a lead jig head in there !!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Which ones are they in your pic at top Dick?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

wopfish said:


> Good company to deal with I thought - used to over seas orders - quick and cheap. They also put a disclaimer in my parcel for customs about the chemical contents of the plastics. Which shads did you get - colours etc :lol: :lol:


7" opening night, salt and pepper, a red glitter. Got the twitchs in snp and smoke pepper as well


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

sbd said:


> Which ones are they in your pic at top Dick?


Twitch - 6" SnP Phantom


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Have you tried them before Big W? did they work well?

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey JT

I only managed to get a couple of packs of the legendary Mojos - so when i ran out I used these instead at Cloey and they seemed to do the job - now it seemed in its day they were taking anything - but These plastics are tough but also very pliable and wiggly wobbly :lol: :lol: And have that see throughness and sparkle... so I rate them. It seemed though a hard colour to get hold of - and so I was going to go to MO - but by the time I dealt with them I though I'd go direct and spent the same amount on 3 packs and got 10 - so thats my logic !!!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

wopfish said:


> 3 packs and got 10 - so thats my logic !!!!


And very sound logic it is too Woppie ;-)

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Peril said:


> wopfish said:
> 
> 
> > Good company to deal with I thought - used to over seas orders - quick and cheap. They also put a disclaimer in my parcel for customs about the chemical contents of the plastics. Which shads did you get - colours etc :lol: :lol:
> ...


Opening night looks pretty awesome - good colour - one of those out the back on the drift and a twitcher on the cast and retrieve - KILLA !!! :twisted:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Michael

How are you old bean !!!! Yes they look sexy dont they - lets hope Kinga does too !!!!

Woppie


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Dick, did you email your order throught to [email protected]? How long did they (she?) take to respond? How did you pay?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes Dave I did - took a few days to respond - paid via paypal ( I already had an account - told them I wasnt in a rush on the deliver ) got them in 7 days !!!! What are you getting and dont tell me you did all your mojos !!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

wopfish said:


> What are you getting and dont tell me you did all your mojos !!!


Na, still got a Mojo or two ;-) . I've ordered some the same as yours, and a variety of other colours & shapes including a selection of blurps (2 for one pricing) & some of their bulk curly tailed worms in S&P. I was interested in the blurp cones, so bought some in white squid flavour (I can just see Customs now - he's got some blurp squid cones in there boys...). Their photos on the website don't do the product justice - I caught a bunch of kings on the 6" S&P (bought locally) last year. Why is it that any combo of red & green has to be described as (insert funky buzz word) chicken?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Dont get arrested for importing hogs fat !!!!! Especially the burp cones squid flavour !!!! I can see them now actually at the Bass Assassin weekly sales meeting ( just like the office) sheet were doing well in Australia at the moment !!! Those SnPs must be hot !!!!


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

How to you guys normally rig the 6" stickbaits - weightless on a worm hook? Or on a jighead?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Just got the reply back Dick - very reasonable postage too.



itchyant said:


> How to you guys normally rig the 6" stickbaits - weightless on a worm hook? Or on a jighead?


I rig most of mine on pimped (painted with eyes) Nitro saltwater jigheads, and vary the weight according to conditions.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

A local tackle shop down here is selling Bass Assassins, Spot On The Fishing Connection in Hobart.

I'll go in today and see what models they have and the price.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Blaen said:


> A local tackle shop down here is selling Bass Assassins, Spot On The Fishing Connection in Hobart.
> 
> I'll go in today and see what models they have and the price.


Can also get them from lureworld but range is an issue and the price is quite a lot better buying direct. As the other guys said, postage is very reasonable (unlike many US sites). I bought 10pkts, got the selection I wanted and paid almost half the local price, including postage etc


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Local price for me is $14 plus the fuel to go and get them !!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Woohoo! Excellent service, 6 days from order to delivery.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Whoah !!!! Dave thats probably one weeks worth for you !!!! What are the Gulps like - stinky enough ???


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I reckon thats about 100 bucks there - in Aus it would have been 300


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Whoah !!!! Dave thats probably one weeks worth for you !!!! What are the Gulps like - stinky enough ???


20 days for the 10 packs of stickbaits I reckon Dick - last year I used a whole pkt of Mojos some days at Clovelly, but the Bassassins are a bit tougher. I bought a few (alright a bunch of) other bits and pieces I haven't seen here. Dunno about the Blurps, I haven't opened them yet, but the prawns look good - they were all 2 for one anyway. Not sure how to rig the Blurp squid cones (which are more trapezoid than conoid) - I'll post a pic for suggestions.


----------

